# Updated photos of our last litter



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Tigger...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Nicolau....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Rory....


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

The pups a simply gorgeous Arreau! You should be very proud of this group and how wouderful to get such great updates.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

pudlemom said:


> The pups a simply gorgeous Arreau! You should be very proud of this group and how wouderful to get such great updates.


Thank you very much! I love seeing and hearing how everyone is doing. They are all adored.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Those pups are adorable Cherie! But I must say that Murphy holds my heart out of your last litter XD


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL Cherie!
I heart Tigger. They are all lovely, i agree with Pudlemom, i would be proud of a beautiful group like them.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Those pups are adorable Cherie! But I must say that Murphy holds my heart out of your last litter XD


Mine too Keith. Janett got some remarkable outdoor photos of him...you may have seen them on FB. When she gets a chance to email them to me, I will post them here too. I am so happy with how bright they are too. Did you see the video of Gabe/Tigger? What a smarty pants! Good looks and brains! Who could ask for anything more? Well...except for incredible health, which they got as well. If their full sisters testing results are any indication...well..makes a breeder mighty proud!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Those pups are adorable Cherie! But I must say that Murphy holds my heart out of your last litter XD


Uuuhhmmm... cough cough... How about the year before, Keith?? Huh? Huh?? Who's your favorite from the 2009 babies?? :aetsch: :lol:


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

they are all so purty.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

And Murphy...the wonder pup! Red Cross search and rescue K9 unit in Berlin, Germany and his first conformation show in May. Our pride and joy from this litter!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Uuuhhmmm... cough cough... How about the year before, Keith?? Huh? Huh?? Who's your favorite from the 2009 babies?? :aetsch: :lol:



Speaking of which what about the 2008 litter????? Well?? lol

Cherie I wish I had the life style that some of your pups do!! Such cute pics!!!


----------



## MurphyRedGermanBoy (Feb 25, 2011)

EVERY pup out of your breeding, Cherie, is a pride and a joy. All of them are in a wonderful loving family and the pictures show that they are healthy and happy. I am proud to be the mommy of one of these gems.
....and of course I'm extra proud to be the mommy of Keith' favourite puppy out of this litter....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Penjilum-Poodles said:


> BEAUTIFUL Cherie!
> I heart Tigger. They are all lovely, i agree with Pudlemom, i would be proud of a beautiful group like them.


I am VERY proud of them! And not just because they are lovely, or because they are part of our first generation toward fixing what we know the reds need, but because they are so incredibly bright. We have three pups from here now with their CGN's (or CGC's in the US), Lucy pursuing Rally titles, Betty-Jo and Jenny going through to be Certified Therapy Dogs, two who will be pursuing conformation championships and a Red Cross search and rescue dog. Very proud indeed. Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow Arreau! What beautiful pups! I always wonder how the siblings of my girls are doing. My girlfriend Gulnar went to visit her folks who took one of the male pups from the same litter as the girls, and he turned snow white (from apricot), is the size of Sadie (10lbs) and temperment of Lacey (wildchild). It's so nice that you keep in contact with the other "mothers"!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh you ladies xD
Betty, Jenny, and Lucy are my hands down favorite girls!!!  from any breeder )))


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Beautiful Doggies! And I love the poodle search and rescue team. He looks like such a baby compared to his "co-workers." It's adorable.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Oh you ladies xD
> Betty, Jenny, and Lucy are my hands down favorite girls!!!  from any breeder )))


OK... that's the right answer (except for Elphie, of course!!) :lol: Thanks, Keith!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Uuuhhmmm... cough cough... How about the year before, Keith?? Huh? Huh?? Who's your favorite from the 2009 babies?? :aetsch: :lol:


LOL! Too funny. I wuv Lucy!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Oh you ladies xD
> Betty, Jenny, and Lucy are my hands down favorite girls!!!  from any breeder )))


Thanks Keith!! Betty Jo Jenny send lots of licks and cuddles your way!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You know, I always wanted to be a (_natural_) redhead, now I just want a_ red _spoo!! *Cherie*, your reds are _stunners_, with great things going on inside their bright-eyed heads. What an accomplishment to have such outstanding poodles prancing around this world doing so much good, in addition to looking that way!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> they are all so purty.


Thank you Faerie! We are incredibly pleased with all of them!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Speaking of which what about the 2008 litter????? Well?? lol
> 
> Cherie I wish I had the life style that some of your pups do!! Such cute pics!!!


Me too Deb! I could handle thinking about wintering in Brazil about now! Will this winter ever end....sigh....


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Murphy still has my heart! He looks great with his team mates. The black and white parti in the photos has great markings.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

*! I ama haappy*



MurphyRedGermanBoy said:


> EVERY pup out of your breeding, Cherie, is a pride and a joy. All of them are in a wonderful loving family and the pictures show that they are healthy and happy. I am proud to be the mommy of one of these gems.
> ....and of course I'm extra proud to be the mommy of Keith' favourite puppy out of this litter....


Awwwww...thanks! I am proud of them all. And I could not be happier with you as Murphy's Mommy. I am thrilled with what you are doing with this boy. Beauty and brains do seem to go hand in hand with these pups!


----------



## soon2bmommi (Mar 9, 2011)

Your dogs are so beautiful...Stunning:act-up:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

schpeckie said:


> Wow Arreau! What beautiful pups! I always wonder how the siblings of my girls are doing. My girlfriend Gulnar went to visit her folks who took one of the male pups from the same litter as the girls, and he turned snow white (from apricot), is the size of Sadie (10lbs) and temperment of Lacey (wildchild). It's so nice that you keep in contact with the other "mothers"![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks very much! I never have to worry about people wondering about their pup's littermates, because I stay pretty current with their progress and when I hear things or get photos, I make sure everyone hears.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Finally...I have been having difficulties with this fellow's photos. Keith helped me, so for the first time ever (I think) I would like to share Kiegan. This young man lives in Kitchener, Ontario, and I co-own him.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Kiegan...finally!


----------



## nlrussell (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh...so beautiful!!! I love the reds!!! If only my baby girl was older!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Why, thank you! Your little redhead is a doll too!


----------



## nlrussell (Mar 13, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Why, thank you! Your little redhead is a doll too!


Thank you! I loved him so much! Sadly, we lost him to a German Shepherd.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

nlrussell said:


> Thank you! I loved him so much! Sadly, we lost him to a German Shepherd.


OH NO!!!!!!! I am so very sorry!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

nlrussell said:


> Thank you! I loved him so much! Sadly, we lost him to a German Shepherd.


_I am so very sorry that you had such a traumatic experience with your beautiful baby!! Sending you warm hugs._


----------



## nlrussell (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks so much to both of you. I didn't mean to hi-jack your cute puppy thread! 

My sister (who lives out in the country) was keeping him for me while I recovered from surgery. My brother-in-law took their toy poodle to potty on a leash while they put Beau out in a small fenced yard to play/potty. He was out there just a few minutes. Their entire neighborhood have had problems with the neighbor's roaming dogs. Either Beau escaped somehow or the GS got him out of the fence. His cries lead my brother-in-law to the neighbor's porch, where the neighbor was holding off his GS. My brother-in-law took him to the emergency vet immediately, but even with lots of surgery and a specialist, he wasn't going to have the use of his legs. (That is if they could save him, if he didn't get an infection, etc.) We had to make the horrible decision to put him to sleep. The vet felt like we had made the right decision. His quality of life would not have been good. It was terrible for all of us, and my family felt so guilty. They've fenced their entire property now, as they have dogs too. 

Beau was almost 4 years old, and loved to play with other dogs. He was accustomed to playing with big and small (toy) dogs, puppies, cats, and children. He was very athletic, very sweet, very obedient. He always came running when called (which is why he was the one trusted in the fenced area to potty.) So...we don't know what happened, but it was too late to do anything for him. Yes, I still cry about it because he was one of the best dogs I have ever owned, and my first poodle. He was also a gift from my sister when he was a puppy, so that was another reason he was special to me.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

nlrussell said:


> Thanks so much to both of you. I didn't mean to hi-jack your cute puppy thread!
> 
> My sister (who lives out in the country) was keeping him for me while I recovered from surgery. My brother-in-law took their toy poodle to potty on a leash while they put Beau out in a small fenced yard to play/potty. He was out there just a few minutes. Their entire neighborhood have had problems with the neighbor's roaming dogs. Either Beau escaped somehow or the GS got him out of the fence. His cries lead my brother-in-law to the neighbor's porch, where the neighbor was holding off his GS. My brother-in-law took him to the emergency vet immediately, but even with lots of surgery and a specialist, he wasn't going to have the use of his legs. (That is if they could save him, if he didn't get an infection, etc.) We had to make the horrible decision to put him to sleep. The vet felt like we had made the right decision. His quality of life would not have been good. It was terrible for all of us, and my family felt so guilty. They've fenced their entire property now, as they have dogs too.
> 
> Beau was almost 4 years old, and loved to play with other dogs. He was accustomed to playing with big and small (toy) dogs, puppies, cats, and children. He was very athletic, very sweet, very obedient. He always came running when called (which is why he was the one trusted in the fenced area to potty.) So...we don't know what happened, but it was too late to do anything for him. Yes, I still cry about it because he was one of the best dogs I have ever owned, and my first poodle. He was also a gift from my sister when he was a puppy, so that was another reason he was special to me.


OMG...what a tragic nightmare! Again, I am so very sorry! I hope one day you will find another heart dog who can help you begin to heal from this! xoxo


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Bella's Momma said:


> Beautiful Doggies! And I love the poodle search and rescue team. He looks like such a baby compared to his "co-workers." It's adorable.


He still is such a baby, and doing such incredible work in his training. Not quite seven months old, and the trainer is claiming he will likely be the #1 dog on the team.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> You know, I always wanted to be a (_natural_) redhead, now I just want a_ red _spoo!! *Cherie*, your reds are _stunners_, with great things going on inside their bright-eyed heads. What an accomplishment to have such outstanding poodles prancing around this world doing so much good, in addition to looking that way!


Thanks so much. It is what is going on inside their heads that matters more to me than their beauty. These guys are smart little firecrackers, and the beauty is a bonus. I just heard this week that Tigger/Gabe will be going into agility, pursuing titles in that field, so Mama Cherie is a happy camper! You are extremely kind!


----------

